# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "May I?...." In Russian?

## bellabob

May I go outside?
May I have something to eat?
May I have something to drink?

----------


## kozyablo

In this case "May" = "могу" or "можно": 
May I go outside? = могу я выйти? OR Можно мне выйти?
May I have something to eat? = Могу я что-нибудь съесть? OR Можно мне что-нибудь съесть?
May I have something to drink? = Могу я что-нибудь выпить? OR Можно мне что-нибудь выпить? 
Or you can use in translation not only "могу" +"я"or "можно" + "мне" but and "можно" + "я":
Можно я выйду?
Можно я что-нибудь съем?
Можно я что-нибудь выпью? 
you cannot use "могу" + "мне"  ::

----------


## it-ogo

"Можно мне..." (preferable) or "могу я..."
May I go outside? - Можно мне выйти?
 May I have something to eat? - Можно мне что-нибудь поесть?
 May I have something to drink? - Могу я что-нибудь выпить?

----------

